# "Snuffy" got snuffed!



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Three cautions here. 
1) always have your cat microchipped.
2) be careful when opening doors.
3) choose a good name.

Maybe poor "Snuffy" was just trying to get away from that over-zealous washing by his Boxer friend.

Tho it has it humorous elements, this is actually quite a travesty to euthanize a cat against the humane society's own policy of keeping a stray for at least three days.

I hope they will replace the cat free of all charges.

Reported in Toronto Star, Sat. Sept. 7, 2013
Runaway cat euthanized within hours for cold-like symptoms | Toronto Star


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

That is a horrible story. 

I certainly understand the HS not wanting to bring a URI into their shelter, but surely they have a quarantine or intake area where they could have held her. And to call Herpes/URI a "very serious medical condition" is bothersome in the extreme.

I feel so sorry for Snuffy's people.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That's a story that makes my blood boil. 
And what's with the dog! Snuffy was pretty tolerant kitty.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

That cat was an angel for tolerating that licking like that! Such a sad story! Makes me wonder if Lacey's name was on the animal control chopping block because she started sneezing the day we adopted her! She came down with a terrible cold shortly thereafter. Animal Control probably does not have room or facilities there to keep sick cats, but I thought every shelter had a holding period for lost cats!! This is sad, and really inexcusable.


----------

